
Why Linux is a desktop flop - macco
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/043012-linux-desktop-258724.html?page=2
======
voodoochilo
in plain english gnu/linux is a divider. it divides the world into those
people who will be under permanent spying and surveillance from the marketing
industry, the software industry and the gov and those who wont. if you care
bout that "desktop flop" isn't an issue at all, if you don't - well, your
choice. the important question is: depending on your choice, are you
"evolving" in the right "information-age-survival-direction" or don't you?

